
On redesigning the system - cookingoils
https://thecreativeindependent.com/people/philosopher-and-digital-artist-mat-dryhurst-on-redesigning-the-system/
======
decentrality
Very normal, lucid, and not extreme at all, only honest and having its
philosophical money in its mouth. The page aesthetic said something totally
different on first prejudgement, than the text ended up saying once actually
heard. Feels encouraging to encounter this person. Very enheartening but so
ordinary at the same time. Frank, common sense, not jaded, not touched by any
inner resistance or even a twinge of confusion. Dude thinks this. Whew.

Thanks for the push, only other commenter ( at this moment ) who my Android
app prevents me from responding to directly.

~~~
decentrality
Potentially against the spirit of the article, here is a link to a
collaboration the author participated in, on Google Play Music:

[https://play.google.com/music/m/Teyeiiypyniczers32g7wso6rne?...](https://play.google.com/music/m/Teyeiiypyniczers32g7wso6rne?t=Recruit_-
_Holly_Herndon)

In the neighborhood of Radiohead and Massive Attack. Electronic and evocative.

